# Landing with P.R.



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

Question to the group or Moderators!

We are due to land in Calgary in September 2009, we are very exicted and scared at the same time. As I am the skilled worker and bringing my wife and my daughter who is 18 to land, I need to know if my daughter decides to follow a little later than us to land does she need to bring the white form with her photo on from the Canadian embassy? As I am worried she may lose it, as you know what teenagers are like! Would it be possible for me to look after this and meet her at the airport?

The other thing is I am taking my two dogs over (rotties - rescue) to land on our plane, does anybody know of a good kennel that could pick them up from the airport or we drop them off?

Many thanks in advance :spit:

Ray


----------

